# The Love Dare



## Hammond_B3

Has anyone gone through the Love Dare? If so, what was your experience? One thing I've noticed is that this seems to be the complete opposite of the "180".


----------



## Adeline

We began to, it was the very first thing we tried. We didn't stick with it unfortunately as we needed much more than just a self help book. But now that we are getting professional help it has made me want to start it up again. Have you gone all the way through it yourself? What are your feelings on it?


----------



## Hammond_B3

Adeline, I've not gone through it. I became aware of it through the movie "Fireproof" and I'm thinking about going through it. My wife deserves so much more than I have given her in the 30 + years we've been married and this may be a tool that can help me put her on the pedestal where she belongs.


----------



## FormerSelf

The Love Dare is effective for trying to strengthen an okay marriage or and for dealing with love that's grown cold...but I wouldn't recommend it for every situation, such as dealing with a spouse in an affair fog.


----------



## Adeline

yeah, from what I remember, I think I agree with you about that FormerSelf. I believe it was just a daily task to do an act of love, correct? Or does it maybe get deeper as the days progress? Still might bust it out and give it a go again.


----------



## FormerSelf

Adeline said:


> yeah, from what I remember, I think I agree with you about that FormerSelf. I believe it was just a daily task to do an act of love, correct? Or does it maybe get deeper as the days progress? Still might bust it out and give it a go again.


It's starts with basic stuff like stopping negative criticism, then say a positive thing every day, etc. with every day having a new challenge to complete. And yes the challenges get a little more complex down the road.

It's great to read and discuss together as a couple. In the film, Kirk Cameron tries to do a one-sided love dare that is first taken skeptically by wife, but it starts working on her. I have experienced doing this myself, not with The Love Dare per se, but years prior to the book coming out, when my marriage was at a low point,I felt led to shut my mouth about criticizing my wife and start building her up with compliments. It pissed her off at first but it really did start affecting her in a positive way.


----------



## movealong

I went through the entire Love Dare with my XW. It didn't work with us, but honestly, I do think it "helped" in a way. I think it made it easier on me to accept the divorce knowing I did everything I could. If you are going to do the Dares, don't wait for your marriage to be on the rocks. Do it before it hits the rocks.


----------

